# Who's been here the longest?



## rinse (Jan 6, 2002)

My register date: September 2000

Anyone here beat that?


----------



## edX (Jan 6, 2002)

wow talk about shy. you've been here that long and only a little over 100 posts. of course, quality not quantity has it's good points 

next year we will celebrate your registration date!!

so how did you find the site so long ago?


----------



## kenny (Jan 6, 2002)

I can match it. Is September 2000 that early on?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 6, 2002)

I am not even sure anymore 
maybe october -- but I am not sure  ---
I wasnt the first one here but I know who was....THE ADMIN ... he he he


----------



## edX (Jan 6, 2002)

Admiral is not shy


----------



## Mindy (Jan 6, 2002)

You're not going to find anything before September 2000 because that is when the site launched!  FYI


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 6, 2002)

I am the life of party lol 

mindy must be really shy   12 posts since september 2000 he he --


----------



## Mindy (Jan 6, 2002)

Not that shy just not as "techie" as some....


----------



## edX (Jan 6, 2002)

Hi Mindy

i don't believe i've ever been in a thread with you before. we do have a forum for 'all thoughts non-techie' and we would love to hear what you've got to say about anything you want to say. anybody who has been here this long must be pretty aware. please share. 

after all you are the only one who remembers when the site started!!!


----------



## themacko (Jan 7, 2002)

I'm a newbie.


----------



## rinse (Jan 7, 2002)

well... i chanced upon the site while thinking of how cool OSX was going to be... i am a mac user from way back. (system 7 and a PowwerPC 7100/66)

i bought the OSX beta and started coming here. i upgraded from 9 to OSX 10.0.0 (ugh!).... i downgraded and kinda stopped frequenting here. 

i upgraded again and now use OSX nearly full time (it still doesn't handle BIG print files well) so, i come here a bit more.

i don't post much, as i use this forum mostly as tech support and as a user group, not as a chat area...

i think i was number 30 or so to register here.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 7, 2002)

I was FIRST!!!


----------



## Jeff Ulrikson (Jan 7, 2002)

Beat it?  No.  Match it?  Yes...


----------



## Mindy (Jan 7, 2002)

Okay Mr. Admin dude...you might have been FIRST but I was at least 3rd!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 7, 2002)

is this a competition ??? 
dang I cant compete on the who registered first competition   he he he


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 7, 2002)

There was a legendary member who went by the name VGS, at one point he had more posts than admiral!


----------



## ksv (Jan 7, 2002)

I found this site quite long ago, but didn't register before November, I think. That was when I got my hands on the PB (damn, THAT was hard to get here in Norway, had to search for days for a kind guy who could sell it to me)

I even managed to install it on my old PowerMac 8600, after I finally figured out that I had to zap the pram to get the machine to boot from the CD


----------

